
Hacking – Why do we blame the victim? - joelx
https://joelx.com/hacking-too-much-victim-blaming/12785/
======
tiernano
Cause in some cases (not all Mind you) it’s simple lack security that has
allowed the hackers in. It’s the same reason we would blame someone who left
their valuebles visible in an unlocked car.

